

Show HN: Turnabout - an iOS puzzler I'm still trying to wrap my head around - rodriguezcommaj
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/turnabout/id574654800?mt=8

======
rodriguezcommaj
OP Here - A programmer friend and I made and released this recently, thought
some of you might find it interesting. I did all of the artwork and design for
it, he handled the initial concept and programming.

Question is - I helped make the damned game and I can't seem to figure out the
underlying strategy. Can any of you? There has got to be a way to solve it to
get high scores, but no luck on my end and my buddy isn't giving away any
secrets.

Thoughts?

